# Is ja bald wieder Weihnachten!



## maierchen (5 Nov. 2008)

​


----------



## Katzun (5 Nov. 2008)

lol der kleine freut sich bestimmt jedes jahr aufs neue auf weihnachten


----------



## armin (6 Nov. 2008)

schön brutall...


----------

